# Was your axle replaced? Then get in here!



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The second recall no longer called for the replacement of the components in question.
As you can see, each service did get fluid charged to the job.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

As stated above. Only a select few of us managed to get a 3rd axle in less than 50 miles due to CV boot issues.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Odd that one recall would call for the replacement of those parts, but not the other one that replaces the exact same part.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The plug only needs to be replaced if you run into a dealership that meats their way through and eats the plug alive in the process. That got replaced after axle 3 but with a stronger torx bit plug I assume from the automatic. I'll probably look it up in a few and see what it shows up as.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2nd review my 2 axle recalls look identical. 



















And the plug I have now is the bottom of the 2



















This is what it was before after 3 axle swaps.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Ah ok now that was what I was expecting, the same parts to be replaced with each recall. Looks like I'm going back to my dealership for an explanation as to why procedure wasn't followed, especially on the steering knuckle bolt. Oddly, the same dealership did both recalls.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I think Robby explained to you the procedure was in fact followed. It sounds to me like the dealership that replaced the parts is the one that isn't following the procedure (Since Robby works there). It wouldn't hurt to go back and ask however make sure you ask nicely lol. " I want an explanation" isn't exactly an ideal way to go about it.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I think Robby explained to you the procedure was in fact followed. It sounds to me like the dealership that replaced the parts is the one that isn't following the procedure (Since Robby works there). It wouldn't hurt to go back and ask however make sure you ask nicely lol. " I want an explanation" isn't exactly an ideal way to go about it.


So what you are saying is the procedure was followed, except the dealership didn't follow the procedure? :icon_scratch:

I have a few other things I'm going back for before B2B is up so this will go with it as well. And I agree being polite and professional when dealing with the service writers is always the best policy if you want to get things done.


----------

